# Hello from Germany



## Abby07 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello,

I`m from Germany, 29 years old and I`ve two own horses (two others in training) and two older dogs.

I`m most interested in (Natural) Horsemanship, worked some years with the Parelli Method (Level 4 with my former gelding) and now more concentrated on Brannaman, Cox, Martin Black... 

I`ll starting may mares with the bosal and try to train them good working skills (roping, ground tying, log dragging, and natural trail obstacles)

Ok enough about me... if anyone want to know more about me, just ask


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey welcome to the forum!

I also live in Germany (but I'm British) and live in NRW.

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Abby07 (Mar 16, 2012)

DuffyDuck said:


> Hey welcome to the forum!
> 
> I also live in Germany (but I'm British) and live in NRW.
> 
> Where abouts are you?


Cool 

I live in Saarland...

What horses do you have? And where in NRW do you live?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Moenchengladbach!

I have a 182cm Westfale mare, Duffy  My dad has a Mecklenburger mare, Josie, who is around 164cm.

I have NO idea where Saarland is haha!

Are you English or German?


----------



## Abby07 (Mar 16, 2012)

DuffyDuck said:


> I have NO idea where Saarland is haha!


*lol*


I`m german 

It`s ca. 250 km almost straight south from Mönchengladbach...

Are you riding dressage with Duffy?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Your English is very good 

My german is rubbish.. I can get by, but my grammar is awful lol!

Sort of, I bought her in June in VERY bad condition, so its taken me time to bring her on, get muscle and fat on her and now we're beginning our dressage


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Abby07 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you!

I`m watching a lot of DVDs (I`ve a really big collection of Horsemanship and riding DVDs) and reading books, bloggs etc. in english so I can improve it without any effort 

Would you show me some pictures from your mare? I`m always so curious :wink:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I will put some up when I'm home.. as of yesterday I may have sold her though!


----------



## Abby07 (Mar 16, 2012)

Why? What happened?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I have had her for sale since January for lots of reasons.. not because she is a bad horse though haha!

She's very big, and I'm.. not! And I might have to have an operation on my shoulder now, so I will have 2 months off minimum and she is a horse that needs daily work.. so its for the best, but only to the right home.. and think we found her one last night!


----------

